# SolidWorks 2007and 2008



## جاسم التركماني (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة
هل يوجد شرح فيديو لطريقة تثبيت برنامج SolidWorks 2007 -2008 أرجو المساعدة من الذي يعرف طريقة تثبيت هذين البرنامجين
ولكم جزيل الشكر
مع السلامة


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (22 يوليو 2008)

بعد الإنتهاء من عملية الفك قم بتشغيل البرنامج swlauncher.exe من المجلد الذي قمت بفك الملفات داخله
5) إختر أول أيقونة في برنامج التنزيل
6) سيطلب منك البرنامج بعض الأرقام وهي كالتالى
Serial Number : 0001 0001 0736 0361​ 
Registration Code For 2007
--------------------------
SolidWorks Reg Code : 0106C3FN
SolidWorks Office Reg Code : X704W4CO
SolidWorks Office Pro Reg Code : G5718F6I
SolidWorks Office Premium Reg Code : N70XF84C

7) إختر أثناء التنزيل أخر اختيار SolidWorks Office Premium لأنه يشمل كل أجزاء البرنامج
8) بعد الإنتهاء من التنزيل لن تستطيع تشغيل البرنامج إلا بعد عمل كراك له كالأتي:
في المجلد الذي قمت بتشغيل برنامج التنزيل منه يوجد مجلد إسمه Crack به ملف تنفيذي إسمه sw2007cr.exe قم بتشغيله.

سيطلب منك البرنامج مسار ملف إسمه sldappu.dll قم من خلال البرنامج بتحديد مسار هذا الملف حيث أنه موجود في الدليل الذي قمت بتثبيت البرنامج فيه وليكن مثلا C:\Program Files\SolidWorks

ثم قم بعدها بتنفيذ الأمر start الموجود في برنامج الكراك

ستظهر بعدها رسالة تأكيدية تفيد نجاح العملية

قم بغلق برنامج الكراك ثم بعدها يمكنك تشغيل برنامج السولد وورك.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (22 يوليو 2008)

طيب ممكن شرح فيديو لبرنامج سولد ورك


----------



## جاسم التركماني (15 أغسطس 2008)

أخي 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك ,صدقني تو دخلت على الموقع ... حتى كنت ناسي من كثر المشاغل !! صدق!!! 
بس ياريت لو تكمل معروفك وأشوف البداية ,لإنه أنا عندي مبين شرحك من البند الخامس 
ماني شايف البنود ياللي قبل الخامس . على كل شكرا لك مع السلامة


----------



## eahaab (31 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## sardman (8 يوليو 2011)

ممكن مساعدة في كيفية تنصيبsolid works 2011


----------

